

Ask HN: Can time travel be possible .... ever? - sk2code


======
hacknat
No

 _Edit_

The theory on time travel is incomplete. We need the unifying theory first if
we are to make any assessment about General Relativity's and Special
Relativity's projections about inertial frames.

Special Relativity says that the fundamental laws of physics should be the
same across inertial frames. I suspect that our next great Physical theory
will do to this idea what Relativity did to Newtonian physics. The answer will
be, "well, most of the time".

~~~
wikiburner
Haven't Einstein, Hawking, and others made statements that the only
indications that time travel is impossible are the issues of time paradoxes
and because we haven't seen any evidence of time travelers? I thought besides
those issues, they felt it should be theoretically possible?

~~~
hacknat
Yes, and 300 years ago there was no Universal speed limit. Hawking has stated
that he has no theoretical objections to time travel, but thinks that there is
probably a theoretical reason for why it isn't, he just doesn't know what that
might be.

Let's not forget, the brightest minds in the world, self admittedly, don't
know that much about how the Universe actually works. There are theoretical
objections to time travel.

------
rpedela
We already can travel to the future. The faster you move through space, the
slower time moves for you. So astronauts have travelled a few nanoseconds into
the future because they travel so fast orbiting the earth or going to the
moon.

Travelling back in time is another issue. Supposedly time reverses when moving
faster than the speed of light, but we don't how to do that.

~~~
dragonwriter
> We already can travel to the future.

And we're doing it all the time.

~~~
rpedela
Yes, I guess that is true. :)

------
stevewillows
In theory, but we will have to pass the speed of light. That will take some
time.

~~~
krapp
>That will take some time.

Sorry, but isn't that fundamentally impossible?

~~~
wikiburner
NASA doesn't seem to think so:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534359)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6238297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6238297)

but the OP is talking about traveling forward through time by going near light
speed, which isn't really relevant to a warp drive.

